# Inexpensive hi rate lipo charger



## racerjmh (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone got any sites or recomendations for a high amp lipo charger under a $100?

Jim


----------



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

hobby king sells the ace6 for 55 bucks does all batteries besides life. i have it and use it regularly its well worth it.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

What do you consider "high rate"? I got a Chargery 680B+ from ProMatch that charges at up to 10 amps. Does nicd/nimh, lipo, li-ion, life, and lead acid for $89.99 I believe it was. Also has a built in balancer. Seems to work pretty well from what I've used it.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Not sure exactly what your looking for in a charger but this will charge up to 10 amps and is $34.99 http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...CO6-10_200W_10A_6S_Bal/Dis/Cyc_Charger_w/_acc.


----------



## indix100 (Oct 12, 2009)

check out www.hobbypartz.com, they are in the states and have some really nice chargers for 55 bucks. They also have great prices on lipos and are offering free shipping right now


----------



## abachman11 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tommygun43 said:


> Not sure exactly what your looking for in a charger but this will charge up to 10 amps and is $34.99 http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...CO6-10_200W_10A_6S_Bal/Dis/Cyc_Charger_w/_acc.



Wow you cannot go wrong with this charger. I have one very similar but it only charges at 5 amps, but it is a great charger for lipos. This would be even better with the 10 amp charge rate.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> What do you consider "high rate"? I got a Chargery 680B+ from ProMatch that charges at up to 10 amps. Does nicd/nimh, lipo, li-ion, life, and lead acid for $89.99 I believe it was. Also has a built in balancer. Seems to work pretty well from what I've used it.


I have one also ,,,, Great charger for $89 !!!

Charge your race packs at 10 amps . Has fast charge , Storage charge , balance charge and will do all round cells , including lead acid.

Small , compact ------plus Jeff's a great guy :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

NCFRC said:


> I have one also ,,,, Great charger for $89 !!!
> 
> Charge your race packs at 10 amps . Has fast charge , Storage charge , balance charge and will do all round cells , including lead acid.
> 
> Small , compact ------plus Jeff's a great guy :thumbsup:


Considering getting another one so I can leave my GFX at home for cycling purposes.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

hobbypartz today has the thunder ac6 for 47 bucks free shipping


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just picked up the new Thunder Power 610 AC/DC Charger. Very nice charger at a reasonable price since you don't need a power supply


----------

